# another lte outage?



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Mine just went out for a few then checked dl and sure as poo poo reports are everywhere


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes it's down sir, and all 4G activations.

Sent from my HTC ThunderStorm using Forum Runner


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

Has been out in Toledo for a few hours now, sometime around lunch it died.
[edit] Showing 3g now, still no 4g.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

My 3g went out for like half an hour I'm good now though

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## wally19 (Jun 10, 2011)

Still out in Minneapolis!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

It certainly appears that way mine is down, thank goodness I am home all day today so I can stay on wifi, but I miss my LTE.


----------



## wjsmaggle (Aug 30, 2011)

Also in Minneapolis and I can say mine is down too


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

wjsmaggle said:


> Also in Minneapolis and I can say mine is down too


Same here just south of the twin cities.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

all is good here in Denver...sorry guys


----------



## airtightonline (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine is out too. Chino Hills, CA (30 miles east of Los Angeles) Noticed it spotty last night. Went out complete today around noon. Still out at 1:30

Back Up now !!!


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

3G was out for me... I thought it was something I messed with on CM7. I tried to connect to Netflix and all data went out... netflix doesn't work still, but at least I could listen to music on my run.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am in Phoenix, AZ and I noticed I have been out since this morning.


----------



## gloa2000 (Dec 7, 2011)

Downtown LA, No LTE, only 1x


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

1x here in Philadelphia


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Out here in Indianapolis (I'm in a near-perfect reception area)

Somebody on Twitter was claiming that it was eHRPD but I don't believe that's the case since I still cannot connect by going to LTE Only (that shouldn't use eHRPD).


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

1x here in Pittsburgh. Glad I have WiFi to fall back on, until I want to use Spotify on my way home from work =(.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just came back up for me.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Just came back up for me.


Still down here (Indy)


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Jumping between 3G and nothing in the Bay Area


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh hey, I'm getting 3G now. Haven't been able to get that for a couple hours.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

My 3g is out, same issue? A fix or just wait?


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

Down it Detroit...since around 1pm or so


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> My 3g is out, same issue? A fix or just wait?


I fixed nothing to get 3G - it just came back up. So you'll just have to wait.


----------



## Haydenpup (Jul 31, 2011)

This is the first time I've seen the 3G icon on Vicous-MIUI! Usually it shows "G" whether it's 3G or 4G. - SW Twin Cities


----------



## szgtr (Oct 17, 2011)

Out in Vegas too. This seems to be a pattern a few days before every new device launch.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been stuck 1x for for a while now.

Portland, OR


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm out here in NYC. It has been spotty for most of the afternoon.


----------



## egodogg (Oct 16, 2011)

And here I thought it was my ROM acting up. Was getting frustrated and was about to flash a new one. Wilkes Barre / Scranton, PA


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

No 3g or 4g here in dfw Texas. My girls Inc has 3g though. Thinking my sim just crapped


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

ThunderBolt showing 1x on CM7 and data not working very well :-( I had to turn my MacBook into a hotspot using the pantech modem to get any sort of a reliable data connection in the Sioux Falls, SD market....and at least getting rev.A with that....still maybe thinking of going back to sense temporarily to turn rev.A on for the bolt til lte is back up

Sent from my CM7bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

yakitori said:


> No 3g or 4g here in dfw Texas. My girls Inc has 3g though. Thinking my sim just crapped


I don't think its the card....mine drops to 1x every time we have an outage unless I go back to sense and enable rev.a

Sent from my CM7bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Just went out in Denver...now back to 3G as I type this


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Currently out in Albany, New York. Has been showing 1x for about an hour now.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

3g here in Denver. I find I don't occasionally lose all data if I force 3g


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Jumping between 3g and 1x and I'm in a strong 4g area Newport News in Va


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

szgtr said:


> Out in Vegas too. This seems to be a pattern a few days before every new device launch.


Yep new device launch or new market addition. Never fails


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

It's back up here about a half hour south of Sioux Falls. My modem disconnected about 35 minutes ago and just noticed a few minutes ago on vz access manager that it said 4G LTE


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

If you think this is the mark of the galaxy nexus, you might want to consider thinking again. Ive spoken to two of the head reps at VZW downtown chicago (not exactly small stores) and they said to expect it around the 22nd...Who knows though everyones saying the 9th. Hopefully the outage is the mark of an infrastructure upgrade and the LTE will be more invasive in my apartment...so sick of standing by the window everytime i do a setup and theres not a wifi option...


----------



## gloa2000 (Dec 7, 2011)

Downtown LA, CA. 4G was coming and out, now its lit. Just did couple speedtests and i guess its up.(at least for now)


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

4g is back

Portland,OR


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

I dropped my phone on the concrete today. I've been off of 4G ever since. So I'm not sure if 4G is down or my phone is damaged. I'm in the Birmingham AL area, so does anyone know if 4G is down here as well? When I dropped the phone it had a protective case that kept the phone scratch free, but didn't cushion the shock of hitting the sidewalk.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> I dropped my phone on the concrete today. I've been off of 4G ever since. So I'm not sure if 4G is down or my phone is damaged. I'm in the Birmingham AL area, so does anyone know if 4G is down here as well? When I dropped the phone it had a protective case that kept the phone scratch free, but didn't cushion the shock of hitting the sidewalk.


Id wait it out you'll probly be i-ight


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Back in detroit


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Id wait it out you'll probly be i-ight


I want to say it actually began acting funny before I dropped it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

And, just like that 4G is back on


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Woke up this morning and still out. Rebooted my phone...it came back. Both 3&4g. The Verizon service hotline last night said they knew about an outage and were working on it


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

It's funny, right about the time LTE went out in Oklahoma City I flashed ProTekk's new CM7 build... when I booted up and started playing around with it, no LTE. Glad this thread was up before I started flashing around like some ROM whore.


----------

